# Question Time: BHMs



## rellis10 (Sep 13, 2010)

Basically, if you're curious about anything to do with BHM's then feel free to post the question here and anybody (preferable a BHM) can step forward and answer. 

You can post any amount of questions and repliers can answer any questions they choose (not just the last one asked). Though, can I ask we keep this on a reasonably sensible level.....please


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 13, 2010)

Open questions:

--Are you the fattest man you know IRL?

--Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?


----------



## Christov (Sep 13, 2010)

Why is there no picture of David Dimbleby in this thread? _Why_?


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 13, 2010)

*--Are you the fattest man you know IRL?*

Indeed I am. Quite alot of my friends are reasonably athletic and sporty so they keep pretty trim. Outside of my circle of friends i'v only rarely seen people bigger than me.

*--Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?*

Personally I think I dress pretty well. And I know people who wear football shirts all the time, which I dont see as good dress sense. So i'm going to say no, but i guess that's for somebody else to judge


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> Why is there no picture of David Dimbleby in this thread? _Why_?









Anything sexier than that?


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Open questions:
> 
> --Are you the fattest man you know IRL?
> 
> --Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?



Yes pretty much!


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Open questions:
> 
> --Are you the fattest man you know IRL?
> 
> --Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?



1. In my circle, typically yes. That I know? Uh-uh.

2. Not really. Not the best, but Tshirt and Jeans is typical for us. Sometimes I'm even above most of them.


----------



## giggles (Sep 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Basically, if you're curious about anything to do with BHM's then feel free to post the question here and anybody (preferable a BHM) can step forward and answer.
> 
> You can post any amount of questions and repliers can answer any questions they choose (not just the last one asked). Though, can I ask we keep this on a reasonably sensible level.....please



My question to the BHMs here, do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?


----------



## Paquito (Sep 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> --Are you the fattest man you know IRL?



Friend-wise, yes. The people I hang out with are generally skinny, and there's only one guy with a starter belly. There's a friend of a friend that I'm acquainted with who's got about 20 lbs. on me, but that's pretty much it. Family-wise, no way. We're a family of huge guys, so I've got a ways to go. 



Sasquatch! said:


> --Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?



Don't think that I'm the worst dressed, but I dress more casually than any of my friends. T-shirts, cargo shorts, and flip flops all the time. My friends typically wear the same stuff, but they wear polos more often than I do. However, the graphic t-shirts I buy are pretty sweet so I think I'm one of the better dressed.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not the fattest guy I know, but I may be now since I haven't seen the guy larger than me in years.

I dress casually but I have a decent professional wardrobe.

As far as dating, as long as I like the person, size has not been an issue.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not exactly humongous, but I am almost always the biggest person around. I am definitely the biggest person in my group of friends.

I dress pretty nice. I buy nice clothes and buy new clothes as I outgrow the old ones, so my closet stays pretty fresh and fits nice.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 13, 2010)

giggles said:


> My question to the BHMs here, do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?



While i'm attracted to women of many shapes and sizes....i have a preference for small/petite women.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 13, 2010)

giggles said:


> My question to the BHMs here, do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?



Major preference for (SS)BBWs, but it's not exclusive. We clearly have some gorgeous petite women here.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 13, 2010)

giggles said:


> My question to the BHMs here, do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?



I am attracted to women in general. I prefer women to be smaller than me, much smaller if possible. I find it incredibly sexy when I am much larger than the girl I am with. 

That being said, I can enjoy a larger girl.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't say I've ever been with a larger woman, though not for a lack of finding them attractive. 
I have to say though, there's finding someone attractive but finding the accompanying lifestyle attractive does have an impact of whether I will get into a relationship with someone.

Open question:

Do you get joint pain?


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Open questions:
> 
> --Are you the fattest man you know IRL?
> 
> --Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?



1) Yes. I'm the fattest man a lot of people know IRL

2) I like to think not. Pants are limited, but I have an abundance of cool shirts and I accessorize out the ASS.




giggles said:


> My question to the BHMs here, do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?



I prefer women who I'm attracted to. I've been attracted to BBWs, I've bee attracted to skinny women. People ask me what my "type" is...well, I know it when I see it.


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Open questions:
> 
> --Are you the fattest man you know IRL?



I'm probably sub-BHM size, but still going to answer this one:

I'm by far the fattest in my family, I'm the fattest of my friends (I would have said I was the only one of the group who is fat, but one of the guys has put on a fair bit since becoming a Dad a couple of years ago), I'm one of the fattest guys I generally see out and about in my neighborhood, there is one guy at my workplace who is probably fatter than me (although he's build like the proverbial brick s^*thouse, so a bit hard to gauge how much is really fat). All of this despite being not really all that big (certainly by standards here, but even by the standards of lots of places). I think sometimes fat is relative, if you happen to move in mostly pretty thin circles you end up feeling a lot fatter.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 14, 2010)

--Are you the fattest man you know IRL?

Yes.

--Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?

No. It's not hard to dress well if you look in right places and drop the money.

--Do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?

I typically date normal to BBW, and that's fine. But size contrast is a big turn-on and I prefer a slimmer partner most of the time.


----------



## MaybeX (Sep 14, 2010)

*--Are you the fattest man you know IRL?*
No, but I'm close.

*
--Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?*
Hanging around the house, yes. Going out, no. 



*--Do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?*
More experience/comfort zone with curvy women to BBWs. 
Not into SSBBWs as an actual _preference_, but I have dated one simply because I liked her on an individual level.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

Those of you who are attracted to the smaller BBWs, are any of you attracted to larger BBWs as well but have concerns about...well....logistics?


----------



## giggles (Sep 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Those of you who are attracted to the smaller BBWs, are any of you attracted to larger BBWs as well but have concerns about...well....logistics?



Pearls, this is a great question and I am anxious to see the replies.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Those of you who are attracted to the smaller BBWs, are any of you attracted to larger BBWs as well but have concerns about...well....logistics?



As i'v said before on dims, i dont have much attraction to larger bbw's in general. However for the few i am attracted to, i do wonder if our two larger bodies would cause certain problems. Things will inevitably get in the way from time to time :blush:

That said, with my (very) limited knowledge of bhm/small ffa intimacy i'm concerned about aspects of that too. So it's not just concern about one group :blush:


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 14, 2010)

Im not the biggest person I know.

I havent bought clothes in a long while, but Im stuck in between sizes so probably am the worse dresser.

I prefer smaller bbws I suppose. Depends on the height mostly but at 5'6 I like them about 180-210ish if I were to put a number on it. Mainly I just want the girl to be smaller then me. I find it immasculating if she isnt. 

I was with one girl that was bigger than I was and the only major problem we had was I couldnt go down on her very well. Otherwise everything else worked out fine. But I stress that I am able to hold myself up very well and am very flexible for a big guy so that could be part of it.


----------



## big_col (Sep 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Open questions:
> 
> --Are you the fattest man you know IRL?
> 
> --Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?



Normally i am the biggest

Well i have been told by sum I look good and by sum I could do better 

I love small bbws, bbws, ssbbws. logistically it can be a challange but where there is a will there is a way


----------



## Ola (Sep 14, 2010)

*Those of you who are attracted to the smaller BBWs, are any of you attracted to larger BBWs as well but have concerns about...well....logistics?*
Doesn't concern me more than in any other perceivable scenario, no. But I doubt it would actually be a problem at all. 


*--Are you the fattest man you know IRL?*
That I'm friends with? Yes.

*--Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?*
Oh hell no, I'm a fucking Sith Lord!   

View attachment Bild 4.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 14, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> As i'v said before on dims, i dont have much attraction to larger bbw's in general. However for the few i am attracted to, i do wonder if our two larger bodies would cause certain problems. Things will inevitably get in the way from time to time :blush:
> 
> That said, with my (very) limited knowledge of bhm/small ffa intimacy i'm concerned about aspects of that too. So it's not just concern about one group :blush:


Thanks for your candor. If it's any help, I am a SSBBW and have no problems....... logistically.... with BHMs...and it's true as mentioned upthread.....where there's a will.........


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Those of you who are attracted to the smaller BBWs, are any of you attracted to larger BBWs as well but have concerns about...well....logistics?


There's always oral


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 14, 2010)

Fattest person I know?

And I'm definitely the fattest in my circle of friends, but I like it that way. There are PLENTY of fat people in Philadelphia, though.

As for worst dressed? No way. I'm probably one of the best dressed of my friends. I've always had an eye for aesthetics.

As for my preference between BBWs and skinny girls, I am going to say that I have no preference. There are beautiful BBWs and beautiful skinny girls as much as there are intelligent and interesting BBWs and intelligent and interesting skinny girls as much as there are complete slob BBWs and complete slob skinny girls. It's all about if we have a connection, can talk to each other openly, we're on or around the same page, and there's a sexual attraction.

So, basically, if you're confident and clever and you like to be dominated while watching reruns of Saved By The Bell, then I'm your man


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 15, 2010)

sorry but i just have zero motivation to multiquote or copy/past questions.

i am not the fattest person i know

I am not the worst dressed person i know, although behind closed doors i am pretty bad and my daily style depends upon the weather so i can swing from very preppy to pretty grungy.

I don't suffer from any joint pain but i do have back problems which tend to become exacerbated when i start adding pounds.

i am definately into thinner women in general up to and including curvaceous. i've been with BBW and on the occasions i wasn't very attracted to their personality i just didn't enjoy myself.


----------



## MaybeX (Sep 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Those of you who are attracted to the smaller BBWs, are any of you attracted to larger BBWs as well but have concerns about...well....logistics?



In my experience with a SSBBW, the 'logistics' turned out to be a situation that a little thought and experimentation solved nicely. (Stand and deliver.) :blush:


----------



## Con (Sep 16, 2010)

Not the fattest man i know, but one of them 

Not the worst dressed either, but not the best, i do ok when i make an effort. 


I would favour BBWs but am at time attracted to smaller women too, however, personality is something very important to me so i can often be swayed by a personality more than a physical look, but hat said, a BBW with accompanying great (and compatible) personality (and probably lots of patience to put up with me) would be ideal. 

Yes, sometimes i worry about logistics, and sometimes encounter some issues, but they can be overcome.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Open questions:
> 
> --Are you the fattest man you know IRL?



Heh... no, darn it. But when you know people who weigh upward of 500 pounds (227 kilos) and don't have the money to eat large amounts on a regular basis, that's to be expected. Still, at 270 and climbing, I'm at least on the BHM map... 



Sasquatch! said:


> --Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?



Nah. I tend to dress for comfort, but my outfits aren't _too_ awful.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 16, 2010)

giggles said:


> My question to the BHMs here, do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?



I side with Casanova: All women are beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 16, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> There's always oral


Oral is great but not enough. I like to ride every ride at the amusement park.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Anything sexier than that?



I love David Dimbleby!

Erm, yes, had to say that (I am very partial to Question Time and cups of tea)

Anyway, I would like to ask a question if the lovely gentlemen of the board would like to answer it.

Which outfit (or outfits) do you feel most happy and confident in and why?

B :kiss2:


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 16, 2010)

black flipflops, khaki cargo shorts and a black button up. because i look drop dead sexy in it! seriously, i'd totally do me. Or a suit, how can you not feel confident in a suit?


----------



## Con (Sep 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> black flipflops, khaki cargo shorts and a black button up. because i look drop dead sexy in it! seriously, i'd totally do me. Or a suit, how can you not feel confident in a suit?



Suits are in fact great, i had a real good pinstripe one, proper tailored suit, but the jacket got ruined, still have a couple of others but need to get a proper nice one again


----------



## Zowie (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Paquito (Sep 16, 2010)

I fucking hate dressing up. I have to admit that the prom tie, vest, and button down looked good. But the pants were like MC Hammer style on me, and the jacket was too heavy and engulfed me. 

I end up looking like a little kid who snuck into his dad's closet and put on his suit. But I guess the solution is a tailored suit.




But I do have a white button down with black stripes, khaki cargo's, and flip flops. I look aweshum in that outfit.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 16, 2010)

Black Boots, Black BDU's, Black T-shirt with my fishnet shirt underneath. If I complete the ensemble with my leather jacket and eyeliner, even *I* have to say, I look sexy as fuck.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Black Boots, Black BDU's, Black T-shirt with my fishnet shirt underneath. If I complete the ensemble with my leather jacket and eyeliner, even *I* have to say, I look sexy as fuck.



Black is very slimming


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Black is very slimming



Sir...a black hole wouldn't be slimming on me.


----------



## Melian (Sep 18, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Sir...a black hole wouldn't be slimming on me.



LOL. This is why you kick ass.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 18, 2010)

Melian said:


> LOL. This is why you kick ass.



I think the black hole would kick his ass


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 18, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I think the black hole would kick his ass



That depends on which theory of physics you subscribe to.


----------



## MaybeX (Sep 18, 2010)

I wear a lot of black and navy blue. from casual to dressy. Black is actually my favorite color. 
I have been wearing lighter color T-Shirts this summer, and sometimes these hankerchief-weight plaid shirts. Just too hot this year.

Don't have current suit (older ones in the closet) but I don't mind a jacket and tie, if it fits the occasion. :happy:

Don't like tight-fitting clothes on me, though I do kind of like them on women. :blush:


----------



## slowpoke219 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am the fattest guy I know and am usually the biggest person most places I go to, or at least I think I am. I can't say Im bothered by it most of the time. 

I think I am fairly sharp dresser. I like to dress well and make myself presentable and when I'm all cleaned up I like to think I'm pretty damn handsome. 

When it comes to woman I really prefer a woman who is smaller proportionally than me. I find the contrast, my bigness and her smallness, very attractive. So slim to small BBW size would be most of the woman Ive dated.


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 28, 2010)

*Are you the fattest man you know IRL?*
From my circle of friends? Yes. In my family? My uncle is way heavier than I am. I tend to hang out with sporty athletic people or the skinny nerd type. A few of my friend actually fit both... 

As for my family, my grandparents and my uncle are pretty heavy, but no one else really is. 

*Are you the worst dressed man you know IRL?*

I tend to dress pretty casually with polo shirts and jeans for my every day wear. I'm also a big fan of zip up hoodies and the like. I also tend to wear button up shirts pretty often, along with a nice jacket if the mood strikes me. 

Considering most of my college friends wear sweats all the time I would say I dress better than most of them. Not the best, but somewhere in the middle I guess.

*Do you prefer skinny women or BBW/SSBBWs?*

On a first glance I'm more drawn to BBWs, but since I don't really know any personally the crushes never develop past physical attraction. But I've more or less fancied any kind of body type. The only person I've actually dated (although I hate to admit that I dated her) was pretty slim.

I love people bottom line I guess. Doesn't matter what your body type is. (Unless they have really luxuriously curly red or brown hair, then I'm instantly attracted to them, no matter how obnoxious they are.)

Sorry for the long reply, procrastinating on my homework...


----------

